# D-Link Di-614+ secured wireless network setup instructions?



## ckim

Hi, I have a D-Link Di-614+ wireless broadband router, which doesn't come with the instructions and/or cd as it is used. I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me how to setup a secure wireless network so I don't have to share my signal with my neighbors? Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/Dlink/DI-614+_revB/DI-614+_revBindex.htm


----------



## ckim

Hi, I've tried that already but everytime I input the user name, leave the password blank and click enter it keeps popping back up. After three times it goes to a page that says 401 Unauthorized.


----------



## johnwill

Reset it to factory defaults by holding the reset key 15 seconds with power on. 

Try it again.


----------



## ckim

Thank you a lot for your help I finally got the secure wireless network running. But I was just wondering how setting up the filter works if I want to hook it up to my pc, game system and laptop? How do you locate the Mac address? Also, I'm not sure what to fill in beside name on top of the Mac address? Once again thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## johnwill

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

The MAC address of your computer is the *Physical Address* in the listing.


----------



## loopback

hi here's a useful tutorial on how to create your own wireless network at home.

http://computerticket.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-setup-wireless-network-at-home.html

Good Luck!!!

:wave:


----------

